# Slot car tracks in central Indiana?



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wanting to know if there are any slot car tracks in central Indiana?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Go to the Planet of Speed Bench Racing Forums. You will get a lot of feedback if you ask the same question there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tracks*

there a 1/24 track at indy slots there a track in Bedford Indiana and in mitchill Indiana are 1/24 no idea if they have any ho tracks you have 2 call and see.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

There is at least one track in Indy and two near Muncie. Probably more. Tmac is the guy you want to contact and he runs Planet of Speed.

One track named BARNEY (AFX 4-lane) 
is at Curt Thompson/Greenwood Automotive
Location: 1729 US 31 South, Greenwood, IN 46143


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

honda27 said:


> there a 1/24 track at indy slots there a track in Bedford Indiana and in mitchill Indiana are 1/24 no idea if they have any ho tracks you have 2 call and see.


Thanks Honda but about 10 years ago or so indy slots turned into INDY R/C RACEWAY & HOBBIES, indy slots was a great place they had 1/24, 1/32, and HO tracks but no more.


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

SDMedanic said:


> There is at least one track in Indy and two near Muncie. Probably more. Tmac is the guy you want to contact and he runs Planet of Speed.
> 
> One track named BARNEY (AFX 4-lane)
> is at Curt Thompson/Greenwood Automotive
> Location: 1729 US 31 South, Greenwood, IN 46143


Thanks SDMedanic I will check out Planet of Speed and see what I can find out.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------

